# Nokia 5300 doesn't works as USB MASS STORAGE

## McTango

Hi people...

I have a Nokia 5300 with 1GB mem card.

When i plug it to my 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 box, works OK in "Nokia Mode" (as Modem), and connects perfect to GPRS network using KPPP.

But when i plug it as "Mass Storage mode", Gentoo keeps reading phone memory all the time, and doesn't gives access to SDB device.

This is the result of "dmesg":

```
usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Nokia    Nokia 5300       0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 1987585 512-byte hardware sectors (1018 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 1987585 512-byte hardware sectors (1018 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb:

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

.

.

.

.

```

and keeps sending:

```
sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0
```

all the time.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## mgrela

Doest it work under windows ?

Did work earlier under linux ?

----------

## McTango

Sorry... I forgot to mention that.

Yes, it works OK under Windows as USB MASS STORAGE (and as MODEM too).

No, never tried to use it before under Linux, until now.

This is my first attempt under non Windows OS

Two additional comments:

-First tried with CellPhone's MicroSD card formatted by Windows, then formatted by the CellPhone's utility (i think i'ts the same, but just in case...). Anyone worked.

-Other USB MASS STORAGE devices like pen drives or MP3s works OK.

Thanks.

----------

## eisenmann

Hello i have the same problem with my nokia 6300i.

```

usb-storage: device found at 5                                                                                                                           

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning                                                                                                

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Nokia    Nokia 6300i      0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4                                                                             

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 3970049 512-byte hardware sectors (2033 MB)                                                                                            

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off                                                                                                                   

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00                                                                                                                

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through                                                                                                    

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 3970049 512-byte hardware sectors (2033 MB)                                                                                            

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off                                                                                                                   

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00                                                                                                                

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through                                                                                                    

 sdb: sdb1                                                                                                                                               

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk                                                                                                           

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0                                                                                                             

usb-storage: device scan complete                                                                                                                        

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]                                                                                                              

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0                                                                                                                       

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]                                                                                                              

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0                                                                                                                       

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0x0 [current]                                                                                                              

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0         

```

and i found this this to that problem in a other forum: 

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-07/msg12252.html

----------

## eisenmann

Hi ,

i have installed kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 

now it look fine like this:

```

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0421, idProduct=00c2

usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 3-1: Product: Nokia 6300i

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Nokia

usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 354830020969228

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Nokia    Nokia 6300i      0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 3970048 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.03 GB/1.89 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 3970048 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.03 GB/1.89 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## optiluca

Known bug with many nokia phone models http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2191/

It seems as if the patch made it into 2.6.28-gentoo-r2?  Because it also works for me  :Razz: 

----------

